# [solved]Fehler bei: emerge -uvatDN world/emerge @preserved-

## rrbs

hallo,

Als Neuer Gentoo-Nutzer weis ich noch nicht viel.

Was ist da zu tun? Kann ich das auch problemlos loeschen?

```

emerge -uvatDN world

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "media-libs/sdl-mixer[vorbis]" has unmet requirements.

- media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.12-r4::gentoo USE="flac mp3 vorbis wav -fluidsynth -mad -midi -mikmod -mod -modplug -playtools -smpeg -static-libs -timidity" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    mp3? ( any-of ( smpeg mad ) )

```

```

emerge @pr[code]eserved-rebuild[/code]

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-misc/tracker:0 from @preserved-rebuild

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "app-misc/tracker:0" has unmet requirements.

- app-misc/tracker-1.4.1::gentoo USE="exif ffmpeg flac gif gstreamer gtk iso jpeg miner-fs mp3 pdf tiff upower vorbis xml -cue (-eds) -firefox-bookmarks -gsf -iptc -libav -nautilus -networkmanager -playlist -rss -stemmer -test -thunderbird -upnp-av -xmp -xps" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( gstreamer ffmpeg )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    at-most-one-of ( gstreamer ffmpeg ) cue? ( gstreamer ) upnp-av? ( gstreamer ) !miner-fs? ( !cue !exif !flac !gif !gsf !iptc !iso !jpeg !mp3 !pdf !playlist !tiff !vorbis !xml !xmp !xps )

```

Danke.Last edited by rrbs on Mon Sep 07, 2015 5:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn man etwas Englisch kann, dann ist es doch eigentlich gar nicht so schwer:

```
The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied: 

    mp3? ( any-of ( smpeg mad ) )
```

Wenn das Flag mp3 gesetzt ist, dann muss mindestens eins von smpeg oder mad gesetzt sein.

Ok, wenn man jetzt gar kein Englisch kann, dann ist es etwas schwierig. Und für mich sieht es irgendwie danach aus, dass du eventuell nicht das richtige Profil gesetzt hast. Welches Profil hast du gewählt und was genau möchtest du installieren?

----------

## rrbs

[3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop *

ist gewaehlt. Ich wollte eigentlich nur das System aktualisieren.

mit : 

```
emerge -uvatDN world 
```

und da kam der fehler.

----------

## mv

Komisch ist es schon: Bei Deinem Profil müsste z.B. "mad" per Default gesetzt sein.

Hast Du irgendwelche USE="-..." Einträge in Deiner make.conf, oder hast Du ein -mad oder -* in package.use?

----------

## rrbs

nur in 

package.use

```
media-libs/sdl-mixer  -mad
```

USE in der make.conf:

```
USE="X consolekit semantic-desktop accessibility nautilus eds avahi vino gnome-keyring -networkmanager policykit libnotify alsa nouveau jpeg gif tiff opengl -hal dbus cairo qt3support mmx bindist sse sse2 branding livecd loop-aes socks5 gnome qt4 -x264 -mp3 -mp4 -mpeg2 -mpeg4pt2 -xvid -a52 -real -dvdnav -faac -amr  atm fbcondecor mng png portaudio truetype usb >=dev-lang/php-5.6.4 gd pcntl curl zip >=media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r4 fontconfig bzip2 iconv ipv6 >=dev-java/swing-layout-1.0.4 source -libav >=media-plugins/grilo-plugins-0.2.13 upnp-av X ncurses portmon truetype"
```

wie gesagt sehe da leider noch nicht durch. (

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also zum einen, wie bist du an dieses Konfusium von USE-Flags gekommen und warum hast du die alle gesetzt?

Und dann: Was für einen Desktop und was für Anwendungen nutzt du?

Wirf erst mal alles an USE-Flags aus deiner make.conf raus und setze dann nur das, was du für deine Anwendungen brauchst.

Das es damit Probleme gibt, das ist kein Wunder.

----------

## rrbs

ok, aber sagt mir das Gentoo oder wie funzt das?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Zum einen sagt dir emerge da schon einiges, was du brauchst. Und zum anderen sagen wir dir das. Aber wenn du nicht damit rausrückst, was für einen Desktop und was für Anwendungen du nutzt, dann können wir dir da leider nichts sagen.

----------

## rrbs

als Desktop Mate, manchmal openbox und manchmal wmfs2.

Gnome ist auch noch installiert.

Anwendungen naja office, firefox also browser (unterschiedliche),  brauchst du die liste aller Anwendungen?

also less /var/lib/portage/world ? 

hier aber das ist viel.

```
app-accessibility/brltty

app-accessibility/espeak

app-accessibility/espeakup

app-admin/conky

app-admin/conkyforecast

app-admin/gkrellm

app-admin/hardinfo

app-admin/hddtemp

app-admin/hwreport

app-admin/ide-smart

app-admin/localepurge

app-admin/mate-system-tools

app-admin/passook

app-admin/pwgen

app-admin/quickswitch

app-admin/sudo

app-admin/superadduser

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-admin/syslogread

app-admin/sysstat

app-admin/testdisk

app-admin/usbview

app-admin/webalizer

app-admin/webmin

app-antivirus/antivir-core

app-antivirus/clamav

app-antivirus/clamtk

app-arch/afio

app-arch/alien

app-arch/arc

app-arch/arj

app-arch/cabextract

app-arch/cfv

app-arch/deb2targz

app-arch/dump

app-arch/file-roller

app-arch/lha

app-arch/lrzip

app-arch/lzip

app-arch/lzop

app-arch/mscompress

app-arch/mt-st

app-arch/ncompress

app-arch/p7zip

app-arch/par2cmdline

app-arch/pbzip2

app-arch/pigz

app-arch/sharutils

app-arch/unace

app-arch/unarj

app-arch/unrar

app-arch/unzip

app-arch/upx-bin

app-arch/zip

app-arch/zoo

app-backup/rsnapshot

app-benchmarks/bonnie++

app-benchmarks/cpuburn

app-benchmarks/dbench

app-benchmarks/httperf

app-benchmarks/iozone

app-benchmarks/phoronix-test-suite

app-benchmarks/stress

app-benchmarks/sysbench

app-benchmarks/tiobench

app-cdr/bin2iso

app-cdr/ccd2iso

app-cdr/cdrdao

app-cdr/cdw

app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools

app-cdr/k9copy

app-cdr/nrg2iso

app-cdr/xfburn

app-crypt/aespipe

app-crypt/aesutil

app-crypt/gnupg

app-crypt/gpgme

app-crypt/hashalot

app-crypt/johntheripper

app-crypt/mcrypt

app-crypt/md5deep

app-crypt/pinentry

app-editors/bluefish

app-editors/emacs

app-editors/gedit

app-editors/gvim

app-editors/hexcurse

app-editors/hexedit

app-editors/joe

app-editors/nano

app-editors/qemacs

app-editors/scite

app-editors/vim

app-editors/xemacs

app-editors/zile

app-emulation/q4wine

app-emulation/virtualbox

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

app-emulation/wine

app-emulation/winetricks

app-eselect/eselect-esd

app-forensics/chkrootkit

app-forensics/magicrescue

app-forensics/memdump

app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools

app-misc/beep

app-misc/ckermit

app-misc/colordiff

app-misc/dtach

app-misc/emelfm2

app-misc/livecd-tools

app-misc/mc

app-misc/pax-utils

app-misc/screen

app-misc/splitvt

app-misc/symlinks

app-misc/tmux

app-misc/vlock

app-misc/wipe

app-office/abiword

app-office/dia

app-office/dia2code

app-office/eqe

app-office/gnumeric

app-office/grisbi

app-office/libreoffice

app-office/orage

app-office/planner

app-office/scribus

app-office/texmaker

app-pda/barry

app-pda/gtkpod

app-portage/eix

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-portage/layman

app-portage/mirrorselect

app-portage/porthole

app-portage/porticron

app-portage/ufed

app-shells/bash-completion

app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp

app-shells/gentoo-zsh-completions

app-shells/ksh

app-shells/push

app-shells/tcsh

app-shells/zsh

app-text/acroread

app-text/dos2unix

app-text/evince

app-text/hunspell

app-text/wgetpaste

dev-dotnet/libgdiplus

dev-lang/fpc

dev-lang/lua

dev-lang/mono

dev-libs/libmcs

dev-libs/liboil

dev-perl/Image-Imlib2

dev-python/pexpect

dev-python/py-gnupg

dev-python/pyClamd

dev-python/pylibacl

dev-python/pyparted

dev-python/python-dateutil

dev-python/pyxattr

dev-ruby/climate_control

dev-util/anjuta

dev-util/ccache

dev-util/devhelp

dev-util/geany

dev-util/indent

dev-util/kdevelop

dev-util/ltrace

dev-util/netbeans

dev-util/strace

dev-util/valgrind

dev-util/yacc

dev-vcs/cvs

dev-vcs/git

dev-vcs/qgit

dev-vcs/subversion

games-action/btanks

games-action/bzflag

games-arcade/lbreakout2

games-fps/nexuiz

games-fps/sauerbraten

games-simulation/dangerdeep

games-simulation/lincity-ng

games-simulation/openttd

games-simulation/searchandrescue

games-simulation/simutrans

games-strategy/warzone2100

gnome-base/gdm

gnome-base/gnome

gnome-extra/sensors-applet

kde-apps/superkaramba

kde-base/kdm

kde-base/kstyles:4::gentoo

kde-misc/kcm-grub2

kde-misc/plasma-nm

kde-misc/rsibreak

kde-misc/yakuake

lxqt-base/lxqt-meta

mail-client/claws-mail

mail-client/evolution

mail-client/mutt

mail-client/sylpheed

mail-client/thunderbird

mail-client/trojita

mate-base/mate

mate-base/mate-control-center

mate-base/mate-panel

mate-extra/mate-sensors-applet

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/dejavu

media-fonts/ubuntu-font-family

media-gfx/blender

media-gfx/digikam

media-gfx/fbgrab

media-gfx/feh

media-gfx/gimp

media-gfx/gtkam

media-gfx/inkscape

media-gfx/sane-frontends

media-gfx/scrot

media-gfx/xsane

media-libs/gd

media-libs/gst-plugins-bad

media-libs/gst-plugins-bad:0.10

media-libs/gst-plugins-base

media-libs/gst-plugins-base:0.10

media-libs/gst-plugins-good

media-libs/gst-plugins-good:0.10

media-libs/gstreamer

media-libs/gstreamer:0.10

media-libs/imlib

media-libs/schroedinger

media-plugins/alsa-plugins

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia

media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia:0.10

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gio

media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg

media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng

media-plugins/gst-plugins-libvisual

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg

media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango

media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup

media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup:0.10

media-plugins/gst-plugins-speex

media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora

media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l2

media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis

media-plugins/gst-plugins-x

media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-sound/amarok

media-sound/audacious

media-sound/audacity

media-sound/aumix

media-sound/easytag

media-sound/grip

media-sound/hydrogen

media-sound/pulseaudio

media-sound/qmmp

media-sound/rhythmbox

media-sound/xmms2

media-video/gnome-mplayer

media-video/kaffeine

media-video/lsdvd

media-video/rovclock

media-video/vlc

media-video/xine-ui

net-analyzer/arping

net-analyzer/dnstracer

net-analyzer/ettercap

net-analyzer/httping

net-analyzer/ifstat

net-analyzer/iftop

net-analyzer/macchanger

net-analyzer/mate-netspeed

net-analyzer/mtr

net-analyzer/netcat

net-analyzer/ngrep

net-analyzer/nmap

net-analyzer/snort

net-analyzer/tcpdump

net-analyzer/tcptraceroute

net-analyzer/traceroute

net-analyzer/vnstat

net-analyzer/wireshark

net-dialup/globespan-adsl

net-dialup/mingetty

net-dialup/minicom

net-dialup/pppconfig

net-dialup/pptpclient

net-dialup/rp-pppoe

net-dns/bind-tools

net-dns/dnsmasq

net-dns/libidn

net-firewall/iptables

net-firewall/nftables

net-fs/nfs-utils

net-fs/samba

net-ftp/ftp

net-ftp/gftp

net-ftp/ncftp

net-im/licq

net-im/pidgin

net-im/qtwitter

net-im/ysm

net-irc/hexchat

net-irc/irssi

net-irc/irssi-otr

net-irc/konversation

net-irc/ninja

net-irc/rhapsody

net-irc/sic

net-irc/telepathy-idle

net-misc/bridge-utils

net-misc/curl

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/networkmanager

net-misc/ntp

net-misc/openvpn

net-misc/putty

net-misc/rdate

net-misc/rdesktop

net-misc/telnet-bsd

net-misc/tightvnc

net-misc/tor

net-misc/udpcast

net-misc/vconfig

net-misc/vpnc

net-misc/whois

net-misc/wput

net-nntp/pan

net-p2p/bittorrent

net-p2p/ktorrent

net-p2p/linuxdcpp

net-p2p/transmission

net-print/cups

net-proxy/dante

net-proxy/ntlmaps

net-proxy/tsocks

net-wireless/aircrack-ng

net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth

net-wireless/hostap-utils

net-wireless/kismet

net-wireless/wepattack

net-wireless/wireless-tools

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

rox-base/rox

sci-chemistry/avogadro

sys-apps/acl

sys-apps/cciss_vol_status

sys-apps/dmapi

sys-apps/dmidecode

sys-apps/ed

sys-apps/ethtool

sys-apps/fbset

sys-apps/fxload

sys-apps/gradm

sys-apps/groff

sys-apps/hdparm

sys-apps/hwdata-gentoo

sys-apps/hwsetup

sys-apps/ipmitool

sys-apps/iproute2

sys-apps/lm_sensors

sys-apps/lshw

sys-apps/memtester

sys-apps/netplug

sys-apps/paxctl

sys-apps/pciutils

sys-apps/pcmciautils

sys-apps/pcsc-lite

sys-apps/pmount

sys-apps/portage

sys-apps/pv

sys-apps/readahead-list

sys-apps/rename

sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus

sys-apps/sdparm

sys-apps/setserial

sys-apps/sg3_utils

sys-apps/smartmontools

sys-block/aoetools

sys-block/disktype

sys-block/gpart

sys-block/gparted

sys-block/mbuffer

sys-block/mpt-status

sys-block/ms-sys

sys-block/mtx

sys-block/nbd

sys-block/partimage

sys-block/partitionmanager

sys-boot/grub

sys-boot/lilo

sys-boot/syslinux

sys-devel/distcc

sys-devel/gcc

sys-devel/gdb

sys-fs/btrfs-progs

sys-fs/dd-rescue

sys-fs/ddrescue

sys-fs/dmraid

sys-fs/dosfstools

sys-fs/fuse

sys-fs/hfsutils

sys-fs/jfsutils

sys-fs/lsscsi

sys-fs/lvm2

sys-fs/mac-fdisk

sys-fs/mdadm

sys-fs/ntfs3g

sys-fs/quota

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

sys-fs/sshfs-fuse

sys-fs/xfsdump

sys-fs/xfsprogs

sys-fs/zfs

sys-kernel/aufs-sources

sys-kernel/genkernel

sys-kernel/linux-firmware

sys-libs/gpm

sys-power/acpid

sys-power/apcupsd

sys-power/powernowd

sys-power/powertop

sys-power/upower

sys-process/atop

sys-process/htop

sys-process/iotop

sys-process/lsof

sys-process/nmon

sys-process/vixie-cron

www-client/chromium

www-client/elinks

www-client/firefox

www-client/httrack

www-client/links

www-client/lynx

www-client/opera

www-client/seamonkey

www-plugins/adobe-flash

www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer

www-servers/apache

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-apps/radeontop

x11-apps/xclock

x11-apps/xev

x11-apps/xhost

x11-apps/xinput

x11-base/xorg-drivers

x11-base/xorg-x11

x11-libs/gtk+extra

x11-libs/vte

x11-libs/vte:0

x11-misc/cairo-clock

x11-misc/dmenu

x11-misc/gmrun

x11-misc/grsync

x11-misc/i3status

x11-misc/lightdm

x11-misc/menumaker

x11-misc/nitrogen

x11-misc/obconf

x11-misc/obmenu

x11-misc/openbox-menu

x11-misc/tint2

x11-misc/xscreensaver

x11-misc/xsensors

x11-misc/xvkbd

x11-plugins/gkrellweather

x11-plugins/pidgin-encryption

x11-plugins/pidgin-extprefs

x11-plugins/screenlets

x11-plugins/whatsapp-purple

x11-plugins/wmfsm

x11-plugins/wmifs

x11-proto/dri2proto

x11-terms/xterm

x11-themes/gentoo-artwork-livecd

x11-themes/gnome-colors-themes

x11-themes/oxygen-gtk

x11-themes/tango-icon-theme

x11-wm/enlightenment

x11-wm/fluxbox

x11-wm/i3

x11-wm/openbox

x11-wm/windowmaker

x11-wm/wmfs

xfce-base/xfce4-meta

xfce-extra/thunar-volman

xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer

xfce-extra/xfce4-notes-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-places-plugin

xfce-extra/xfce4-screenshooter

xfce-extra/xfce4-sensors-plugin

```

----------

## Klaus Meier

Dann würde ich dir raten, das Profil "Gnome" zu verwenden und erst mal alle USE-Flags aus der make.conf zu löschen. Ja, deine world-Datei würde nicht schaden.

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass du eine Nvidia-Karte mit dem Noveau-Treiber verwendest? Dieser Eintrag gehört nicht in die USE-Flags sondern in die "VIDEO_CARDS". Genauso gibt es für deine CPU-spezifischen Einstellungen den Eintrag "CPU_FLAGS_X86". Wie du den mit Leben erfüllst sagt dir die News von 2015-01-28. Da solltest du mal "eselect news read" machen und alle News lesen.

Meine make.conf sieht am Anfang folgendermaßen aus:

```
LINGUAS="de"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

SANE_BACKENDS="niash"

CAMERAS="casio_qv"

KDEPIM_FEATURES="akonadiconsole akregator blogilo console kaddressbook kalarm

     kleopatra kmail knotes kontact korganizer ktnef"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="krita words"

USE="ffmpeg geoip google ithreads legacy-systray lm_sensors matroska mtp

     networkmanager pch pim postproc pulseaudio sync-plugin-portage threads

     touchpad upnp vaapi vc vpx webp x265 -bluetooth -convert -kdepim -mta"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"
```

Edit: Sehe gerade, jetzt ist auch die world-Datei da. Die war vorhin noch nicht da. Das ist jetzt aber keine world-Datei, die du dir selber installiert hast. Kann es sein, dass du ein Sabayon-System hast, welches du in ein Gentoo umwandeln willst? Das gibt massive Probleme. Oder sagen wir besser: Updates wie bei Gentoo sind unmöglich. Das würde auch deine seltsamen USE-Flags erklären.

----------

## rrbs

Nein kein Sabayon-System.

Ich habe nach Anleitung eine Live-DVD installiert.

Mit der sollte doch eine Bereinigung moeglich sein, oder?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich würde sagen, tritt es in die Tonne und fange strukturiert von vorne an. So etwas wie "gnome-extra/sensors-applet" gibt es nicht mehr. Und warum hast du den kdm und sonstiges kde-Kram installiert, wenn du gar kein KDE nutzt?

Du solltest mal folgendes Handbuch zur Installation durcharbeiten: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:Main_Page

----------

## rrbs

Na ok und Danke.

----------

## mv

 *rrbs wrote:*   

> package.use
> 
> ```
> media-libs/sdl-mixer  -mad
> ```
> ...

 

Dieses Problem ist also glasklar: Du setzt in der package.use ausdrücklich ein USE-Flag zurück, das für sdl-mixer benötigt wird.

Wenn das File nicht von Dir stammt, und Du also nicht genau weißt, weshalb diese Sachen so gesetzt sind: Lösche das File (oder verschiebe es zumindest zunächst einmal). Dies wird zwar bei den ersten paar Upgrades vermutlich eine Menge Schwierigkeiten mit sich bringen, aber ich fürchte, da musst Du durch, wenn Du irgendwann einmal ein sauberes System willst. Ähnliches gilt für alle anderen /etc/portage/* Files, die nicht von DIr stammen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE="X consolekit semantic-desktop accessibility nautilus eds avahi vino gnome-keyring -networkmanager policykit libnotify alsa nouveau jpeg gif tiff opengl -hal dbus cairo qt3support mmx bindist sse sse2 branding livecd loop-aes socks5 gnome qt4 -x264 -mp3 -mp4 -mpeg2 -mpeg4pt2 -xvid -a52 -real -dvdnav -faac -amr  atm fbcondecor mng png portaudio truetype usb >=dev-lang/php-5.6.4 gd pcntl curl zip >=media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r4 
> 
> ...

 

Das ist totaler Müll: Über den Sinn oder Unsinn von verschiedenen Flags will ich jetzt nicht diskutieren, aber Einträge wie ">=dev-lang/php-5.6.4" oder ">=media-libs/gd-2.0.35-r4" sind keine USE-Flags sondern Tippfehler, die an irgendeiner anderen Stelle oder in einer anderen Datei stehen sollten. Es ist reiner Zufall, dass sich portage nicht über diese kaputten Einträge beschwert.

Am besten: Auch diese Datei löschen und selbst neu erstellen, am besten von /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example

Ich habe den Eindruck, die Live-CD, von der Du das installiert hast, taugt einfach nichts.

Möglicherweise kann es einfacher sein, Gentoo nochmals von Grund auf neu zu installieren, und zwar ausgehend von einer Stage3, so wie es im Handbuch beschrieben ist.

(Prinzipiell lässt sich eine so verbockte Installation zwar retten, aber dazu braucht man Erfahrung, die Du im Moment vielleicht noch nicht hast).

----------

## rrbs

Ok ich schmeiss die configs mal weg und mach neue.

mal sehen was rauskommt.

mal was Anderes.

Als Arbeitsumgebung zum schnellen Aufsetzen, kurz durchconfigurieren scheint Gentoo nix zu sein.

Eigentlich schade, wollte meine gesamte Infra damit machen.

Oder wie seht ihr das? Ist es ueberhaupt Bussinestauglich?

Bin gerade am Zweifeln ob der Weg richtig ist. Zum Basteln hab ich da meist keine Zeit,

schnelles Aufsetzen configs anpassen, schnelles Aktualisieren, Entwicklungsumgebungen errichten,

die verschiedensten Testumgebungen errichten/aendern etc.  

Wie seht Ihr das, kann man das mit Gentoo machen, ohne richtig Geld zu verlieren, weil man tagelang Fehler sucht?

Danke fuer Euren Rat.

Wenn sichs dafuer nicht eignet, werd ichs als Hobby weiterbetreiben.  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn man sich erst mal auskennt, dann ist Gentoo die optimale Distribution (für mich jedenfalls). Wenn man die Konfigurationsdateien erst mal hat, dann ist alles ganz easy. Ich denke, es gibt dann weniger Probleme als bei Ubuntu oder Arch und ganz besonders Windows. Der nächste große Vorteil ist, man lernt etwas, man versteht, wie und warum etwas funktioniert. Das kann sehr hilfreich sein.

Wie lange du brauchst, um dahin zu kommen, das hängt von deinem Wissensstand ab. Plane da mal eine Woche ein, bis es rund läuft. Entscheide dich für einen Desktop, das macht die Sache einfacher. Vom Aufwand her würde ich dir zu Gnome raten, weil man da relativ wenig anpassen muss. Und für den Rest sind wir dann da. Einfach vorher fragen. Ist mir lieber, als wenn man etwas retten muss, was schon verbockt ist.

----------

## rrbs

Danke, sieht also doch nicht so schlecht aus.  :Smile: 

Ich komme zwar aus den Linux Anfangzeiten, erste Distri war LST und dann Debian aber es ist dennoch was Anderes,

sagen wir mal ein anderes Prinzip und wenn man Jahrzehnte mit debian, suse, redhat zu tun hat, tut man sich schon schwer.

Was ich gut finde ist, das man keine Versionupragdes braucht etc. Was aber weniger schoen ist, das er zb. virtualbox

versuche ich zu installieren. macht er einfach nicht. Das sind aber GrundApplikationen, die sicher und problemlos laufen sollten

fuer den prof. Einsatz.

Aber es so zu verstehen, naja braucht eben zeit. 

Mit den use bin ich auch noch nicht wirklich durchgestiegen. was kommt in die make.conf und was in die use etc,

aber es wird schon.

 :Smile: 

----------

## rrbs

Noch ne Frage,

gibt es in Gentoo keine scripts, die das System durchforsten ggf, reparieren bzw verwaiste Dateien entfernen etc.

Sowas wie eine Systembereinigung bzw eine Configbereinigung.

habe nur noch einen Fehler:

```
!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy ">=app-misc/tracker-1:0=" has unmet requirements.

- app-misc/tracker-1.4.1::gentoo USE="exif ffmpeg flac gif gstreamer gtk iso jpeg miner-fs mp3 nautilus pdf tiff upower vorbis xml -cue (-eds) -firefox-bookmarks -gsf -iptc -libav -networkmanager -playlist -rss -stemmer -test -thunderbird -upnp-av -xmp -xps" ABI_X86="64"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    at-most-one-of ( gstreamer ffmpeg )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    at-most-one-of ( gstreamer ffmpeg ) cue? ( gstreamer ) upnp-av? ( gstreamer ) !miner-fs? ( !cue !exif !flac !gif !gsf !iptc !iso !jpeg !mp3 !pdf !playlist !tiff !vorbis !xml !xmp !xps )

```

Augeblicklich deinstalliere ich erstmal Alles was ich nicht brauche mit  

```
 emerge --depclean xxx
```

und mache dann ein

```
emerge @preserved-rebuild
```

----------

## mv

 *rrbs wrote:*   

> gibt es in Gentoo keine scripts, die das System durchforsten ggf, reparieren bzw verwaiste Dateien entfernen etc.
> 
> Sowas wie eine Systembereinigung bzw eine Configbereinigung.

 

Das sind alles verschiedene Dinge.

Fürs "Aufräumen" in portage-Konfigurationsdateien kannst Du eix-test-obsolete benutzen. (Dazu musst Du app-portage/eix installieren und die Datenbank mit eix-update aktualisieren; später kannst Du die datenbank durch Aufrufen von eix-sync statt emerge --sync aktuell halten.)

Um verwaiste Dateien zu finden, empfehle ich app-portage/find_cruft aus dem mv overlay. (Layman installieren und damit den mv overlay holen.)

Im mv overlay gibt es auch die Tools "logclean" zum Aufräumen/Komprimieren von portage-Log-Dateien, "trickyfetch" zum Aufräumen von $DISTDIR (ähnlich wie eclean, aber gründlicher), und "world-mv"  zum Aufräumen von Paketen ohne Abhängigkeiten (ähnlich wie depclean, aber gründlciher).

Diese Tools sind aber nicht ganz ohne Grund inoffiziell - man muss schon wissen, was man tut, wenn man sie benutzt.

Zum "Reparieren/Aufräumen" von portage-Daten und Konfigurationsdateien gibt es auch "emaint" und "eclean"

Ein weiteres wichtiges Tool zum Reparieren bei kaputten Bibliotheken ist "revdep-rebuild". (Das sollte zwar inzwischen theoretisch kaum mehr benötigt werden, da es @revdep-rebuild und subslot-Dependencies gibt, aber in der Praxis braucht man es doch immer wieder.)

 *Quote:*   

>     at-most-one-of ( gstreamer ffmpeg )

 

Für das Paket darf nur eines der USE-Flags "gstreamer" und "ffmpeg" gesetzt sein - tracker kann also offensichtlich nur eine von diesen beiden Bibliotheken als Backend nutzen, und Du musst entscheiden, welche. Das Nichtgewünschte schaltest Du lokal in Deiner package.use aus. Wenn Du gstreamer für tracker ausschalten willst, also beispielsweise:  */etc/portage/package.use wrote:*   

> app-misc/tracker -gstreamer

 

----------

## rrbs

So nach unnuetzes deinstallieren und ein bischen Bastelei hab ich jetzt keine Fehlermeldungen mehr.Last edited by rrbs on Sun Sep 06, 2015 12:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mv

 *rrbs wrote:*   

> Ist es ueberhaupt Bussinestauglich?

 

Es kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an: Wenn Du laufend heterogene Systeme neu aufsetzen musst, ist es definitiv die falsche Wahl.

Wenn Du einen Server betreiben willst, der sich über möglcihst lange Zeit nicht ändern soll, ist gentoo auch die falsche Wahl: Da brauchst Du eine Distribution mit Langzeitsupport, ggf. eine Enterprise-Distribution.

Wenn Du weitgehend homogene Systeme hast, die durchweg aktuell gehalten werden sollen (nicht nur zum Schließen von Sicherheitslöchern), oder wenn Di Bloat vermeiden willst oder andere Dinge sehr individuell anpaassen willst, gibt es zu Gentoo eigentlich keine Alternative....

Ich kenne professionelle Systembetreiber, die hauptsächlich Gentoo einsetzen, wegen der zu Beginn genannten Gründe aber auch Debian benutzen.

----------

